# [SOLVED] Two missing drivers



## teatime17 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hey guys. I have read through numerous threads similar to the one I'm about to post, but nothing that has helped me fix what seems like a simple problem... Here we go:

I have owned an Acer Aspire 5750 for a year and a half, recently I restored it to factory settings with no problems save one: Two device drivers are missing.
They are listed in 'Device manager, other devices, Base device systems'.
Under properties for each respectively: 'PCI bus 2, device 0, function 2' and 'PCI bus 2, device 0, function 3'. 
They are listed in System information under 'Problem Devices' as: 'base system device PCI\ven_14&DEV_16be&subsys_05041025&rev_10\4&2b4e00c3&0&02E'
and
'base system device PCI\ven_14&DEV_16be&subsys_05041025&rev_10\4&2b4e00c3&0&03E' respectively.

It has been suggested that they are chipset drivers, so I downloaded the only chipset driver from the Acer Driver Download site and ran the setup, restarted the computer but the drivers were still listed as missing (I may have done this process wrongly, I admit... do say so if you think I have!)

I have trawled the internet and forum pages looking for a solution... Please note that I am techno savy but not in a big way... So step by step answers would be much appreciated.

So... can you help me solve this problem? If you can I will write to the government and demand a national holiday in your honor!


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Two missing drivers*

Are there any drivers on the Acer site for Broadcom CardReaders









*Edit *- Just checked the UK Acer support site and there is one, but an earlier version of 1.0.0.219


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Two missing drivers*

For device ID 16BE I get a Broadcom card reader.

By the way vendor and device IDs are almost always 4 digit. Are you certain you copied the PCI/ven correctly?

PS: Broadcom's vendor ID is 14E4


----------



## teatime17 (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: Two missing drivers*

Gentlemen, I am in your debt. I knew it would be something simple!

You beat the hell out of the acer support team who tried to charge me £40 for a solution.... Laptop's working like a dream and now I know where to come with further problems.

Thanks again!


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Two missing drivers*

Glad things worked out - now what about that national holiday :grin:

Now that you're happy, you can use the Thread Tools dropdown to Mark Thread as Solved.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Two missing drivers*

Edited.


----------

